# Guilford Lake Water Levels Will Remain Unchanged Until Repairs to the Dam Are Complet



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The dam gate which is used to lower the lake water level this time each year is inoperable due to a broken stem.More...

More...


----------

